# Caring for hooves



## Cottage Cheese (Aug 15, 2009)

I have two pygmy girls who have hooves that I would like to shape up with our file for them. The only problem is that every time I try to care for them, they try to butt me with their horns. I have been rubbing and holding their hooves when I go in their pen so they can get used to the feeling. Any more ideas?


----------



## Cottage Cheese (Aug 15, 2009)

Also, do they need a tetanus vacc. before we trim their hooves?


----------



## TxMom (Aug 15, 2009)

I really need to trim my goats hooves...  I have been putting it off because they've been under so much stress, I didn't want to add to it.

Do you have a double ended lead, to hold them securely to the fence?  That's what I will use, and hopefully they won't be able to use their horns on me...


----------



## onedozenphyllises (Aug 15, 2009)

We trim our goats' hooves while they're busy eating.  They're too preoccupied to mind.


----------



## lilhill (Aug 15, 2009)

We have a stanchion that we put the goats into to do hoof trimming.  They get a snack and we get their feet all prettied up.


----------



## Cottage Cheese (Aug 15, 2009)

Um, I hate to say this, but is anyone going to answer my ??


----------



## trestlecreek (Aug 15, 2009)

Take 2 long dog leads and clip one end around the goats neck. Take the remaining length and secure the goats whole body to a fenceline by wrapping it around the goat and through the fence. This will secure them enough to do the hooves and their shots.
You can get the goats used to you, but you will have to spend weeks-months just sitting out there with them and offering treats as they come up to you.


----------



## onedozenphyllises (Aug 15, 2009)

Cottage Cheese said:
			
		

> Um, I hate to say this, but is anyone going to answer my ??


Sorry, I thought we _were_ offering suggestions.


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Aug 15, 2009)

onedozenphyllises said:
			
		

> Cottage Cheese said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah...I thought so, too...weird


----------



## onedozenphyllises (Aug 15, 2009)

Oh!  I totally missed the follow up question about the tetanus vaccine.  Sorry.  I'm not too experienced, so others will please correct me if I'm wrong here, but it is my understanding that they should have one periodically just as a matter of course, but not every time you need to do a hoof trimming (we do hooves about once a month).


----------



## Cottage Cheese (Aug 15, 2009)

I apologize if I was sounding rude :/, just a slight misunderstanding on my part . I greatly appreciate all the info you guys have been giving me, I am a first timer. How much $ does it cost for a tetanus vacc.?


----------



## lilhill (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't give tetnus every time I trim hooves because when I walk around checking girls, if I see one that needs trimming, I just do it at that time.  You can get the small vials of Tetnus toxoid at Tractor Supply or feed store for about $5 each (I think) and give the shots yourself.


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 17, 2009)

To answer your questions...



> Any more ideas?


Put them in a stanchion.  Once they're in the stanchion, it doesn't really matter if they mind of not...you just do it anyway.



> Also, do they need a tetanus vacc. before we trim their hooves?


If you cut a big deep gash in someone's foot, it would be best if they were current on their tetanus vaccination.  If they're not, and you cut them badly, you can give a shot of tetanus anti-toxin.


----------

